# Ideas how to rhinestone shoes?



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I think these shoes are perfect for my glam witch's costume except for the price, $150! I am sure I could do this to a much cheaper black pair. Has anyone worked with rhinestones? I know they have some that are already sticky, but imagining working with that many to cover shoes is daunting.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I found a few video tutorials. Looks simple enough, depends on what type of quality your going for but the techniques are the same.

You can get the glue at wamart or michaels (can use coupon there)

Michaels also sells the more expensive crystals in the jewelry area along with craft crystals. Looks like you will need alot though, so prolly buy them off ebay for cheapest method. Hope this helps ya, if you do them please post pics 
More expensive--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm6ePfKvdTs
Less expensive--> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_251tDawuw&feature=related


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks! I just got a great Michaels coupone too for joining their rewards program. Quality probably isn't a factor. Likely wont wear them except for a photoshoot & this Halloween. Although they are super cute, so maybe I'll wear them under jeans sometimes.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Just watched the videos. The more expensive pair looks amazing, but for the cost of the rhinestones, I might as well buy the shoes online  I will try the cheaper version.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

They had these shoes in clearance at Kmart for under $20 this week


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Rhinestoned ones?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

My daughter "bedazzles" shoes for raves and cosplay costumes all the time....to do the whole shoe its going to take time, she uses super glue...stick ons wont stay on and you have to put each stone one carefully so they dont slip....set up a clip on light bulb you can put the shoe under it to heat it up as you work so the glue dries faster.....if you want to glitter some, use the spray glue to do that.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I know they have bling kits that work like this for cell phones, all the stones are on a sticky "net" so they line up.


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

E6000 is an amazing glue. Since they are for a costume I would get vinyl shoes (like the ones you can get for $20 at the mall) in the color you want then use the cheap plastic rinestones from the craft store. If you glue them on with the E6000 they won't come off even if you have to run through the woods from a chain saw wielding mad man. 

Also, just a thought... you can use different sizes and place them more random so it looks like you wanted to do it that way and you won't agonize for hours trying to line up tiny crystals. Post pics of what you end up doing. I'm sure they'll look amazing.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks all. Based on one of the youtube videos kittyvibe shared I bought E6000 glue & 2 different size rhinestones. I got some black vinyl shoes for $24 at payless. Only problem is a velvety bow on the front. I think I'll apply rhinestones from the bow back & keep the bow as is. Now I just need to find time. Screamqueen, good idea on the heat source. 

I will definitely post a photo when done.


----------

